# Sacraments Question RP or DP?



## Coram Deo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I am getting so much closer with my Friend who is a pastor with regards to the Regulative Principle... He has just a few more questions......... One has to do with The Lord Supper and another with Baptism but I think I know where he is trying to go with his baptism question.....

1. Would the observance of communion every week be required b/c of the regulative principle?

My answer is leaning No, it would be more Dialogical Principle nature since The Lord's Supper is a covenantal meal that we see in covenantal worship, right? Also because it is exampled for us in Act 2:42 and in other New Testament passages... So it would not be regulative principle but more dialogical principle, correct?

2. Would it be wrong to baptize in salt water?

I think that he by asking this question might be trying to say something regarding wine in the Lord's Supper since I have discussed this with him.... I think he is alluding to since Grape Juice is from the fruit of the Vine, and Wine is also Fruit of the Vine and wine is only fermented grape juice then we should be allowed grape juice.... I am only reasoning here for this question... But Wine is not Grape Juice, it is a completely different beast, right? water is water but wine can not be called grape juice and grape juice wine. Right?

How would you respond to the question?

3. Are you saying the RP is only applied to elements of worship and nothing else?

I am thinking yes, elements and forms of the elements.... Any thoughts......


Any help would be grateful...... Any thoughts?


----------



## JAW (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been lurking a while, so I'll surface for now and share my own thoughts.

If we are taking Acts 2:42 into account, it's probably good to bring up Acts 20:7. In the ESV, "On the first day of the week, when we were gathered together to break bread, Paul talked with them, intending to depart on the next day, and he prolonged his speech until midnight."

This establishes sure connection between the Lord's Supper and the Sunday observance. Of course, it doesn't go so far as to connect the Lord's Supper with *every* Sunday, but that seems to be the post-NT witness from Justin Martyr.

As far as RPW is concerned, I don't see an explicit _command_ to do so. The practice of Communion every Lord's Day seems Apostolic in origin and Acts gives good support. However, apparent apostolic practice doesn't bear the same weight as command.

What do the rest of you think? Am I completely off the mark?

Hope this is helpful! 

Jason


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think your verse proves more then you think.......

It said "On the first day of the week" To do what? "To break bread".... Surely then that communion is a necessary part of worship... Since the writer to Acts said they gather together for the purpose to break bread....... As I have read Worship is lacking without the Lord's Supper which is vital to worship....





JAW said:


> I've been lurking a while, so I'll surface for now and share my own thoughts.
> 
> If we are taking Acts 2:42 into account, it's probably good to bring up Acts 20:7. In the ESV, "On the first day of the week, when we were gathered together to break bread, Paul talked with them, intending to depart on the next day, and he prolonged his speech until midnight."
> 
> ...


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 20, 2007)

Could some Puritan Wine Experts that the puritanboard is so famous for help out with question 2......... 





thunaer said:


> I think I am getting so much closer with my Friend who is a pastor with regards to the Regulative Principle... He has just a few more questions......... One has to do with The Lord Supper and another with Baptism but I think I know where he is trying to go with his baptism question.....
> 
> 1. Would the observance of communion every week be required b/c of the regulative principle?
> 
> ...


----------

